# Short number plate



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I am about to transfer a number plate on my tts but it's only 5 digits, I would like a short plate but the plinth is just too big,
Anyone know if any brackets are suitable for the tts grill to hold a plate in position if plinth is removed, I notice there are plenty listed for honeycomb grills, maybe they would work.

Thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure of the year of your car but the plinth on my 70 plate TTS is part of the grill, it's moulded not attached, I also have a .( digit ref and I have a short plate fitted to the original plinth, an RS grill or aftermarket grill may be the way forward, there a few brackets I've seen that are Velcro fixed


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry it's 2017 black edition, I will have to remove plate and see if it's removable, fourdot do short plates with a black background at std size but I would prefer a short plate on the front and the signature plate on back if I can,


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You'll not need to remove the plate to see if the plinth is moulded to the grill, you'll be able to see this by looking at the edges of the plinth, total nuisance that Audi made it that way :x

The rear plate looks great short mind you 😉


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

As gogs says the front number plate housing is integral with the grille on our European specification cars, unfortunately.

I also have a short plate (4 digits) and did a lot of research before coming to the conclusion that the only option was to buy a US market grille that comes without the integral plate mount because some US states do not require a front plate to be fitted. For the states that do require a front plate to be fitted a separate plate mount is available that clips and screws to the grille. The plate mount suits a 33cm wide number plate.

If you need any more information then let me know.

Alan W


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks,
I have looked on ebay and both styles are shown, but as you say mine is the one with non removable plate mount, will have to think about it now and maybe fit larger plate until I decide option to take, removal of bumper to change the grill looks to be a difficult job,


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Removing the front bumper and changing the grille isn't a particularly difficult job, just a tedious one, and is shown in the video below:






Alan W


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I replaced my TTS european grill version with US one, and attached the shorter italian plate with magnets for easy plate removal at washing or car shows/meetings


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

I've got a TTS and a five digit plate and ended up going for an RS style grill with plate lock holders.

Do like the TTS grill but couldn't find a good solution for the holder on it.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Aren't you over-thinking it a bit my friend? Do you really want to get into removing bumpers and plate holders and stuff just for a bit of vanity?

Why not have your 5 digits made up on a normal number plate - the digits will be centred, short personalised reg's on normal number plates look quite cool... the whole less is more thing... if its good enough for the queen... just sayin!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

bobbybobster said:


> Aren't you over-thinking it a bit my friend? Do you really want to get into removing bumpers and plate holders and stuff just for a bit of vanity?
> 
> Why not have your 5 digits made up on a normal number plate - the digits will be centred, short personalised reg's on normal number plates look quite cool... the whole less is more thing... if its good enough for the queen... just sayin!


Exactly with a caveat.

Only the Queen doesn't have a number plate on her car


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Pretty sure I will go for standard width on front and a short plate on the rear,


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You can see how the short plate sits on the plinth in the attached pic


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

gogs said:


> You can see how the short plate sits on the plinth in the attached pic


Not got a photo of mine to hand but I took the standard plinth off my TTRS and cut it down to fit behind the number plate. Looks (admittedly in my opinion) loads better than the plinth being larger than the plate.

Admittedly, none of this helps the OP though.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

bobbybobster said:


> Aren't you over-thinking it a bit my friend? Do you really want to get into removing bumpers and plate holders and stuff just for a bit of vanity?
> 
> Why not have your 5 digits made up on a normal number plate - the digits will be centred, short personalised reg's on normal number plates look quite cool... the whole less is more thing... if its good enough for the queen... just sayin!


Short registrations on a full size plate look whack imo, but there's not a good solutions for the standard TTS bumper. You're gonna have to compromise or put a bit of work in, but it's up to each owner how they want to personalise their car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for the TTS, the only solution is to replace the grill with the US version one (genuine or replica)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

bobbybobster said:


> Aren't you over-thinking it a bit my friend? Do you really want to get into removing bumpers and plate holders and stuff just for a bit of vanity?
> 
> Why not have your 5 digits made up on a normal number plate - the digits will be centred, short personalised reg's on normal number plates look quite cool... the whole less is more thing... if its good enough for the queen... just sayin!


Yeah, I'd go with that. Pal of mine got pulled for having short plates on his 718 GT4, no fine, just told to be a good boy and put legal plates back on the car... but as I told him, they look utterly crap, so Plod did him a favour. There's a white R8 I've seen a few times in Huntingdon - it's got these stupid little number plates on it, my God it looks rubbish [smiley=bomb.gif]

To the OP, don't do it mate. Short registrations on standard plates look just fine, the one on our SQ5 is short (ish) with four letters and one number, e.g. spaced LEGALLY it looks something like this... X1 XXX Then get an Audi OEM number plate holder (dealers sell them) and it'll look very nice indeed, no faffing with the car or risk of being fined


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Shirt plates are legal if you follow the rules


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

IMO, there is no need for a short plate, it looks worse as everyone knows this isn't right and not legal.

In the same category as those who moves numbers or letters around on the plate to spell something it's not, if you can't afford the plate just stay standard

Each to their own though but it's just not worth the risk of points etc


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

j77drs said:


> IMO, there is no need for a short plate, it looks worse as everyone knows this isn't right and not legal.
> 
> In the same category as those who moves numbers or letters around on the plate to spell something it's not, if you can't afford the plate just stay standard
> 
> Each to their own though but it's just not worth the risk of points etc


Short plates are completely legal so long as they comply with the size, spacing and border requirements as per BS AU 145d. It's nothing like moving the characters from the specific formatting.

You will not get fined for having a properly sized and specced short place. Some absolute nonsense in this thread.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> j77drs said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, there is no need for a short plate, it looks worse as everyone knows this isn't right and not legal.
> ...


Exactly, as several have said each to their own&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

As far as I am aware the short plate is legal and I have decided to get the front plate at standard size, but it has a small plate within and a carbon fibre effect background that will match my mirrors, then I will have a zero rear plate which will be 342mm long, just got to wait on dvla now for my paperwork.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

Daz1968 said:


> As far as I am aware the short plate is legal and I have decided to get the front plate at standard size, but it has a small plate within and a carbon fibre effect background that will match my mirrors, then I will have a zero rear plate which will be 342mm long, just got to wait on dvla now for my paperwork.


I've got the 4dot Zero plates on mine, good choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

When you see how overpackaged they are you'll realise why they cost so much :lol:


----------

